
My new robot friend Kobi loves to mow the lawn and plow snow - rmason
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/10/12/13258598/kobi-robot-snow-leaves-mobile-lawn-mower
======
rmason
Finally a robot that solves a clear pain point for us here in Michigan.
Assuming of course it doesn't choke on a couple of feet of snow.

